# Print on Demand Publishing



## John S Cheung (Apr 19, 2011)

.
Has anybody tried this?  It is usually used for small quantity publishing.  Would like to know your experience.


----------



## NicholasJAmbrose (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## John S Cheung (Apr 27, 2011)

.
Thanks Nicholas.  I am also trying CreateSpace.   I understand they print and distribute from the US.


----------



## John S Cheung (Apr 27, 2011)

.
This blog article, although written one year ago, provides good information about the POD market.
.
*Print-on-Demand Providing Writers with more Publishing options*


----------

